# My gorgeous Decanter baby :))



## amy_b (7 May 2013)

My mare delivered a GORGEOUS palomino filly last night! Absolutely over the moon, she is exactly what I ordered!! Has a thin white stripe and a splodge of white on her thigh!! - very blingy!! 
Can't link pics on my phone so hoping the link to the album works...
http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/event3r_amy/library

She doesn't have a name yet, struggling abit in that front!! :/


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (7 May 2013)

Wow! What a beauty! You must be so proud


----------



## tabithakat64 (7 May 2013)

Stunning foal


----------



## Spring Feather (7 May 2013)

Very cute baby, congratulations!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 May 2013)

she is one stunner and those endless legs


----------



## FAB1 (7 May 2013)

How about champagne decanter!!! She is gorgeous by the way!!


----------



## Victoria25 (7 May 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## emmah (7 May 2013)

She is a proper stunner!! You must be over the moon


----------



## amy_b (7 May 2013)

Proud as punch ) 
Couldn't be happier 
(Bar maybe if she had come express delivery - ie a day or two early so that I had the bank hol to play with her...!! Rather than first class/ bang on time) 
She is everything I had hoped for and more  can't wait for her to unfold!!


----------



## millsandboon (7 May 2013)

You've got to post lots of pics of her... I can see her being a new favourite of mine


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 May 2013)

Gorgeous - adorable  I love picture 6 with her little bent ear


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2013)

She's divine.  Congratulations.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (7 May 2013)

Shes delicious, congratulations. Re names, what about A Splash of Champagne


----------



## amy_b (7 May 2013)

Lots of pics?! Ha! That will not be a problem...!! She is too beautiful, mucking out took aaaages this morning!!
I'm settling somewhere around Decanters Devine (something?!) /Decanters Destiny...somewhere there or there abouts. I think her stable name might be Didi...at the moment! Entering her first show tonight so I'm on a deadline...!! Don't want her to be 'unnamed'! 24hours later and she would have been unnamed, unsexed and uncoloured!! :O 
She does have abit of a squished ear at the moment...!! :/ I have booked my boyfriend to take lots of pictures with his fancy camera...from now until forever!!!!


----------



## gadetra (7 May 2013)

Lovely foal. Unusual splash of white on her. 
I second Champagne Decanter for a name!


----------



## ribbons (7 May 2013)

We bred a decanter filly 5 or 6 years ago, she was a beauty, still is judging by pics her owner updates us with. He is consistent with his quality it seems, your girl is fabulous.
I'm sure you know, but for BWBS registration her name must begin with D.


----------



## Cluny (7 May 2013)

Oh she is gorgeous, I can see why you are so enamoured!  I'm considering TD for my mare in the future, so its great to see gorgeous offspring! 

How about Divine Decanter?


----------



## Mega (7 May 2013)

Oh my goodness, how lucky are you, she IS Devine! I love her, I hope she brings you lots of joy


----------



## SpottyTB (7 May 2013)

Wow she is the most beautiful little thing!! Congrats on a truly stunning foal. 

TD is a favourite of mine I must admit - keep us all photo updated please!!!


----------



## angrovestud (8 May 2013)

Big Congratulations she is beautiful I am not surprised your so thrilled well done to all concerned


----------



## ajf (8 May 2013)

She is cute! 

Bet she'll look awesome trying to go cantering on those pins!!!


----------



## amy_b (12 May 2013)

Have added a few ones my boyfriend took with his fancy camera today  in besotted!! She is super friendly and cute!!


----------



## millsandboon (13 May 2013)

Super cute


----------



## Archangel (13 May 2013)

Very very nice


----------



## Holding (13 May 2013)

Ugh, so jealous! I'm desperate for a Decanter baby and she is stunning! If she was a colt, I would be already planning a foal heist.


----------



## Megibo (13 May 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the name Champagne Decanter.


----------



## rainer (14 May 2013)

Wow stunning baby


----------



## hayleyanderson (15 May 2013)

She is beautiful! I have just posted a thread about Decanter. I would really like to put my cob mare to him next year as i adore cob x wbs! You are very lucky, she has a really gorgeous little face!


----------



## hayleyanderson (15 May 2013)

also what about diamond or darling?


----------



## amy_b (8 October 2014)

Update on my Decanter baby! 

'Divine Debutante' (Didi) is now 1, she went to her first solo show at the Palomino Society, she behaved amazingly all day and was placed 2nd in a big sports horse class! The rest of the summer she has spent in the field with her pals doing horse things...!!

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_1_zps8c8e3319.jpeg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_2_zps25d7d5e6.jpeg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_4_zpse5dd6c69.jpeg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_3_zps6c53768f.jpeg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_zpsf9434dfc.jpeg

And she now has a baby sister called Rosie!! Also a palomino filly! the baby pictures are Rosie  Heartbreakingly we lost our much loved mare to colic when Rosie was three weeks old but we were fortunate to be leant a foster mare by Harthill stud. Diamond has lived up to her name and they haven't looked back since! All in all we feel very lucky to have two such beautiful girls to carry on Diva's legacy and fortunate that we have Diamond to look after Rosie for her. 

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_zps7f4307d0.jpeg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_1_zps7616b9f0.jpeg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_3_zps42691250.jpeg
http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a488/event3r_amy/image_2_zps862daa4c.jpeg

Love them!


----------



## dibbin (8 October 2014)

They're both beautiful! Congratulations on the new arrival - so sad to hear about your mare but it's lovely that you've found a foster mum.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 October 2014)

How lovely they both are!  No wonder you are proud .

P


----------



## cloppy (10 October 2014)

absolutely beautiful, sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Luce85 (11 October 2014)

Sorry to hear about your mare! What a beautiful pair of girls you have though, what are your plans with them both. I hope you keep up lots of updates


----------



## amy_b (13 October 2014)

Luce85 said:



			Sorry to hear about your mare! What a beautiful pair of girls you have though, what are your plans with them both. I hope you keep up lots of updates 

Click to expand...

Didi is going to event and Rosie will probably stick to Dressage with my mum but see how they get on, they might  swap! They are both keepers anyway. Can't wait to go out for a hack together on our matching blondes!!


----------



## Always-Riding (13 October 2014)

Beautiful filly. I recognise exactly where you are, as I bought a palomino youngster who was bred there  fabulous place for youngstock.


----------



## amy_b (13 October 2014)

Always-Riding said:



			Beautiful filly. I recognise exactly where you are, as I bought a palomino youngster who was bred there  fabulous place for youngstock.
		
Click to expand...

We bred our two out of my TB eventing mare but I have been an avid fan of Treliver so I'm sure you have/had a stunner!!


----------

